# "big girl" revisited! herping pics



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

Well its been awhile since ive been online and started a thread,for obvious reason most of you would know about. 
but never the less ive been out and about herping at my favourite spots close to home. 
One spot in particular. 
You's would all my remember me posting pics of a large coastal carpet python that ive found and measured.I first seen her about 3 or 4 years ago and we measured her to be 310cms long or 10foot 2'' 
since then ive found her in or around her shed basking in the sun every morning shes a big snake nothing seems to phase her and she seems to be getting bigger and bigger everytime 

anyhow i thought you guys might like to see some photos of her in all her glory 

ill add the pics from first seeing her till now. the last few pics you can see the obvious difference in girth, shes definately had some good feed this season.

all the best, 
smithy!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

She is awesome, what a gorgeous girl 
thanx for sharing your pics


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a BIG snake
Thats so cool that shes hung around


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks shes a beauty alright  and yeah the my friends that own the property have photos of her on eggs that date back 20years ago


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 3, 2011)

woaaaaaah!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, shes massive!


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW Smithy, she IS big girl, isn't she?! It's really good of you to jump on and give us an update on her progress, thank you! She is an absolutely beautiful specimen, and a great find for you, well done! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Tristan (Jun 3, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> thanks shes a beauty alright  and yeah the my friends that own the property have photos of her on eggs that date back 20years ago



that's awesome bet she helps keep the rodents out of the sheds


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

she sure does keep the raty probloem down tough ive caught literally dozens of carpet pythons in and around this shed in particular so hopefully the rats keep breeding and i can keep seeing her and her kids running around haha


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, awsome wild coastal. 

You said she was 3.1 metres 3/4 years ago, have you measured her recently??


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I bet you have a lack of cats


----------



## Grylls (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow she seems pretty friendly! Have you ever been bitten by her?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 3, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> she sure does keep the raty probloem down tough ive caught literally dozens of carpet pythons in and around this shed in particular so hopefully the rats keep breeding and i can keep seeing her and her kids running around haha


 
I'd be scared if I saw pythons *running* around


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 3, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> Well its been awhile since ive been online and started a thread,for obvious reason most of you would know about.
> but never the less ive been out and about herping at my favourite spots close to home.
> One spot in particular.
> You's would all my remember me posting pics of a large coastal carpet python that ive found and measured.I first seen her about 3 or 4 years ago and we measured her to be 310cms long or 10foot 2''
> ...


Hi ryan


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

dude your a BOSS!!!!!!!!!!!
finally someone showing photographic evidence of an over 3m carpet,we hear lots of unsubstantiated claims but you have proof,
that makes me very happy 

show it to jonno he has been in search of of a snake of these gargantuan proportions and no one has been ale to come up with any thing until now


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

haha im DEFINATELY not ryan but i will say hello to him for you  hahahha

but thanks for the comments, and yeah we have measured her recently very rough measure as she wasnt in much of a mood to lay out straight haha. but about 2 years ago she lost a few inches of her tail (not sure how) it has has healed well and shes a touch over 3 mtres with the some tail missing 

and nope she has never bitten me,shes the coolest calm wid python ive ever seen 

hahah "running" sorry slithering :L

hey snake pimp ive taken jonno out to see her and we measured her that day also haha since then me and jonno have only found one other carpet over 3mtres


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I wonder how old she is, how often she eats and if she regulary breeds...I feel sorry for the male!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

my mate that owns the property was raised there,he is now in his 60's and he can recall that snake in particular being there when his kids were growing up, they are now in their 30's. ive found and recorded other snakes over 8 feet one boy even at just over 9 feet but none other bigger or as big as her.... YET 
so i was say...shes old haha


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 3, 2011)

nice catch , good to see she keeps coming back


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah mate never seen her more then 20mtres away from the barn shes just lazy i think haha she lives no more then 100mtres away from bird aviaries and chooks and duck pens and shes never taken one!

nothing makes me more happy then to see big old healthy snakes safe from poachers and from snake hating farmers

heres a few more photos of her, one of her in her favourite basking spot one from when i used to be able to get hand around her stomach these days shes a big fatty


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome pics... i cant wait for my costal to get a bit bigger. he's only a yearling..


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 3, 2011)

thats tops thanks for sharing


----------



## blakehose (Jun 3, 2011)

That's absolutely grouse Smithy! Truly Awesome to see a wild carpet of that size.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a huge bitch.

Say hi to Daniel for me.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 4, 2011)

maybe you should start charging addmisson so people can come and see it lol


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 4, 2011)

The last thing i want is other herpers knowing where she is haha


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 4, 2011)

that was my next comment i know i wouldnt


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wait til she gets some size to her,lol..ALWAYS hear of these 10-12ft carpets and "RARELY"anyone comes up with a decent photo to prove the size.Top stuff Smithy and lets hope she lives the rest of her live there.


----------



## dneti (Jun 4, 2011)

mate thats awesome!


----------



## Renenet (Jun 4, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> and nope she has never bitten me,shes the coolest calm wid python ive ever seen



At that size she can afford to be! Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Banjo (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 4, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> haha im DEFINATELY not ryan but i will say hello to him for you  hahahha
> 
> but thanks for the comments, and yeah we have measured her recently very rough measure as she wasnt in much of a mood to lay out straight haha. but about 2 years ago she lost a few inches of her tail (not sure how) it has has healed well and shes a touch over 3 mtres with the some tail missing
> 
> ...


 OOPS. Sorry!! your the "other" one besides dan and ryan


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks guys im sure she will be there till her time is up  and thankfully shes well looked after and knowing that im the only herping allowed on the property makes me happy 

and 'asharee' not quite sure what you mean by being the "other" one besides dan and ryan but yes im not dan nor am i ryan there for im me in the pics shown one page one haha


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice snake. I am sure we had a Diamond as big or nearly as big as that around our shed when I was 4 or so. Alas we have not seen it for years so I can never confirm its length. 
It's always nice to see large healthy carpets or diamonds, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jun 12, 2011)

thats awesome. any idea what its eating to stay so big or are u feeding it on the side??


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, that's big!
Looks like the size of an olive...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 12, 2011)

She's amazing. How can you tell she's the same one from the pic 20 years ago? Patterns or what?


----------



## emmbo (Jun 16, 2011)

jacks-pythons said:


> thats awesome. any idea what its eating to stay so big or are u feeding it on the side??



she doesnt get fed anything on the side, the hay shed she lives in and the property itself has a healthy population of rats,mice, birds, possums bats etc...its a snake haven! and the pics do this girl no justice,in the flesh shes a real impressive wild snake 
emmbo!


----------

